# PureFTPd mit fail2ban absichern



## Falcon37 (24. Nov. 2009)

Schon lustig, fail2ban hat ziemlich viele FTP Sachen schon drin:
vsftpd, proftpd, wuftpd nur nicht PureFTPd und das nutzt ISPConfig 3 ja. Also versuche schon seit ein paar Stunden in die jail.conf pureFTPd reinzubekommen, bis jetzt ohne Erfolg.

Wenn ich dies in die jail.conf reinschreibe:

```
[pureftpd]

enabled  = true
port     = ftp
filter   = pureftpd
logpath  = /var/log/auth.log
maxretry = 3
```
startet fail2ban nicht mehr (failed!). Im Log /var/log/fail2ban.log find ich nix über den misslungenen Fehlstart.
echo "yes" > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/DontResolve wie im englischen Forum beschrieben bringt auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg 

Weiß wer mehr


----------



## Falcon37 (7. Dez. 2009)

Die Loginversuche in den Logs sind schon extrem viele, anscheinend wird aktiv versucht reinzukommen.
Habe jetzt FTP damon erstmal gestoppt, aber hat wirklich keiner eine Idee wie ich PureFTPd sicherer machen kann?

sry für pushen ist aber ziemlich wichtig


----------



## Laubie (7. Dez. 2009)

schau doch mal hier:
http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=207610

habs selber aber noch nicht probiert... werds aber wohl gleich mal tun


----------



## Laubie (7. Dez. 2009)

habs grad mal in einer VM ausprobiert.
Das howto klappt:


```
2009-12-07 18:37:25,072 fail2ban.jail : INFO Jail 'pure-ftpd' started
2009-12-07 18:38:01,942 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [pure-ftpd] Ban 192.168.1.33
```
Gruß
Laubie


----------



## Falcon37 (8. Dez. 2009)

Ah perfekt danke sehr


----------

